# Anyone know "tek4g63"?



## kdaddy (May 1, 2013)

Anyone out there know this guy or used his services?
I think I have been burned.

Keith


----------



## jimdoc (May 1, 2013)

He hasn't been on the forum since "Fri Mar 15, 2013 6:51 am"

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=21710

Jim


----------



## jmdlcar (May 1, 2013)

He has done some work for me with no problem. I even have bought some Gold from him.

Jack


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2013)

kdaddy said:


> Anyone out there know this guy or used his services?
> I think I have been burned.
> 
> Keith


I have used his services before and I wasn't burned, nor dissatisfied. What seems to be the issue you're having since you feel you've been burned?

Kevin


----------



## mikedmissouri (May 7, 2013)

kdaddy said:


> Anyone out there know this guy or used his services?
> I think I have been burned.
> 
> Keith


He has several hundred dollars worth of material of mine and i havent heard from him in a month and a half. Im really hoping that he comes thru. I know he was going through some personal problems. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kdaddy (May 10, 2013)

I sent him 7 lbs of clean pins in January and have received nothing. I have personally recovered 3 grams per lb from this material.
Minimal contact, sob story after sob story, now its been over a month and no contact. jmdlcar, how long ago did you buy gold from him?
I am seriously thinking about filing charges.


----------



## jeneje (May 10, 2013)

kdaddy said:


> I sent him 7 lbs of clean pins in January and have received nothing. I have personally recovered 3 grams per lb from this material.
> Minimal contact, sob story after sob story, now its been over a month and no contact. jmdlcar, how long ago did you buy gold from him?
> I am seriously thinking about filing charges.


Kdaddy hold off on filing any charges, I personally know Thad and I will contact him and see if I can get an answer for you. He lives in the same area as I.

Ken


----------



## jmdlcar (May 10, 2013)

kdaddy said:


> I sent him 7 lbs of clean pins in January and have received nothing. I have personally recovered 3 grams per lb from this material.
> Minimal contact, sob story after sob story, now its been over a month and no contact. jmdlcar, how long ago did you buy gold from him?
> I am seriously thinking about filing charges.


It was last year that I bought gold from him and he done other work for me too.

Jack


----------



## kdaddy (May 11, 2013)

I have been extremely patient and understanding of his situation, been there myself. He told me in February that he had the material de-plated and was amazed at the amount of black powder. He was supposedly going to let it settle for a couple of days then finish up. He sent me a photo of a couple of BB's that he said came from the rinse jar sediment. That's it.
At this point, how else should I interpret his actions other than I am being screwed?


----------



## srlaulis (May 11, 2013)

I say file charges. There is NO excuse for the way this transaction is being conducted. At the very least, communication via phone or internet should have been performed. The lack of even maintaing communication, as simple and expedient as that is, is unreal. Phone calls and emails only take a few minutes.


----------



## jimdoc (May 11, 2013)

Since his last visit to the forum was on Fri Mar 15, 2013 6:51 am, I would believe that he may have had an accident or something happen, since it isn't like him to be off the forum for that long.
You should try to find a contact number for him.

Jim


----------



## jeneje (May 11, 2013)

I sent him a text to check the board. Hope this does some good. This is not like him, hope nothing has happened to him :shock: 

Ken


----------



## kdaddy (May 12, 2013)

I hope he is ok as well. I don't know what to think about his "troubles" but I do believe he is using that as an excuse to some degree. If I believe everything that he has told me so far then it should take about 2 hours to finish up and melt. In over two months, he could not find two hours to finish the job?
The clock is ticking.....5 Days left to make good.


Moving forward.... Anyone out there interested in refining small (10-50lbs) lots of high grade please send me a PM. with references. I have the knowledge, skill, and equipment to recover and refine, I just don't have the time to process material or deal with waste. No BS, No stories, Just straight up business.

Keith


----------



## philddreamer (May 12, 2013)

PM sent!
Phil


----------



## TheGarbageManCan (Sep 22, 2013)

Any new in this case? I miss some gold from this guy to..


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 22, 2013)

He has not been on the board since March of this year. Most likely a crook, who has now been banned.

Harold


----------

